# How deep to drop the bowtie keys in.



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

I am installing bowtie keys on a table top. These will be largely a design feature rather than structural. The key stock is 11/16" thick and the tabletop is roughly 1 1/2".
How deep should I drop them into the top?
Thanks for your help.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*depends....*

It depends on the thickness of course. As with tenons and such 1/3 or so of the thickness is a rule of thumb. This may help, but the guy is "tedious' to listen to:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DLQkk-x5CeI


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Blue
Since the bowties are for looks rather than structural, the depth of the tie can be as thin as 1/4"". No need to make it more difficult than it has to be.


----------



## JWalker (Apr 27, 2012)

going as to what is said above. you could just indeed just veneer it!


----------



## Bluefilosoff (Mar 25, 2013)

Thanks for this great help everyone! 
I did check out that video and it was really instructive. Very laid back but instructive.


----------



## Chicago guy (Oct 2, 2014)

Wow I had no idea bow ties really didn't work. This is just for looks?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I don't think so....*



Toolman50 said:


> Blue
> Since the bowties are for looks rather than structural, the depth of the tie can be as thin as 1/4"". No need to make it more difficult than it has to be.





Chicago guy said:


> Wow I had no idea bow ties really didn't work. This is just for looks?


Where did you read that bit of fallacy? They are indeed "structural" as they prevent the further expansion of the crack as stated in the video and otherwise well known to woodworkers. They are also call Dutchmen, dovetails keys etc. and used to repair cracks in table tops or large planks:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nMcXwmoOExI


----------



## Tman1 (Jan 14, 2013)

Chicago guy said:


> Wow I had no idea bow ties really didn't work. This is just for looks?


Bow ties do work. It is just that the OP is not needing it to be functional. He is using the bow ties as a purely decorative feature or to hide an ugly spot in the wood. He is not using it to stabilize a crack. If he was, then it would be important to get it thick enough. Since he isn't, he could just veneer it, but will probably want to go a little deeper than that just for ease of working and getting it properly secured.


----------



## notskot (Feb 22, 2015)

Chicago guy said:


> Wow I had no idea bow ties really didn't work. This is just for looks?


They can be either structural or decorative.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*well, OK*



notskot said:


> They can be either structural or decorative.


They are always structural, but may also be decorative. :smile:


----------



## Chicago guy (Oct 2, 2014)

woodnthings said:


> Where did you read that bit of fallacy?


Oops I misread the 3rd post.


----------

